# Problem with Firefox 2.x



## pth (Jul 20, 2003)

I switched to Firefox 2.0.0.1 recently. I have had periodic problems where when I login all appears well with the login screen, but in the end I do not actually get logged in. Apparently there is some problem with caching/cookies. To fix the problem, I go to the Tools->ClearPrivacyData... menu. In the dialog, check the Cookies checkbox and clear the data. Everything returns to normal after that - for a few days at least. I haven't figured out what causes this to occur though. Maybe next time I will try to debug with Firebug.


----------



## Bernards20040 (Feb 22, 2005)

I use Firefox 2.0.0.1 and have no problems i have set in options to clear private data every time i shut down Firefox so it automatically removes cookies and clears the cache. maybe you shopuld try that too.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

pth said:


> I switched to Firefox 2.0.0.1 recently. I have had periodic problems where when I login all appears well with the login screen, but in the end I do not actually get logged in. Apparently there is some problem with caching/cookies. To fix the problem, I go to the Tools->ClearPrivacyData... menu. In the dialog, check the Cookies checkbox and clear the data. Everything returns to normal after that - for a few days at least. I haven't figured out what causes this to occur though. Maybe next time I will try to debug with Firebug.


If you have a problem in logging on to the forum *make sure* that in your browser *you are using http://forum.saxontheweb.net/*

This has been the most common problem recently. E.g. with

```
http://71.6.135.46/vbulletin/
```
you may have problems depending on your saved cookies..


----------



## beezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Tonight, I have had to log in 3 times in the same session to reply to 2 threads, and make this post. When I click on 'submit reply' I am asked to login again. May be this has something to do with pth's problem? My Firefox settings would appear to be the same as Bernards.
Cheers, Dave


----------

